# Montessori floor bed.



## modified

Anyone tried this? Pixie is 12m and has slept in my bed from birth. I'm not quite ready to have her out of my bed yet but this is something I've been thinking about and looking into.

I've tried horribly unsuccessfully with cots and they just don't appear to work for us. I love the Montessori principle as a whole which got me reading more into their floor bed ideas.

I'm thinking more "mattress on the floor" than a dedicated floor bed although I worry about moisture and possible mould growth beneath the mattress..


----------



## Rainbow82

I haven't tried this although it is something I'd be interested in for when DS is out of his Moses basket. I think I'd only be comfortable with it if LO was in our room though and not in their own room. 
Unless mould is an issue generally in the house I wouldn't worry too much about it. If it is an issue could you just stand the mattress up during the day to let the air circulate around it?


----------



## modified

Pixie's room is completely babyproof so I'd not be worried about her being in there and able to move around.

No it's not, I was just told that the air circulation is necessary and if it doesn't have it, the moisture (from sweating, baby drool etc) would eventually reach the other side of the mattress and just... stay there. Who knows!? I figured I'd ask anyway :haha:


----------



## MommyJogger

We've coslept with both our boys on mattresses on the floor. I know it's a lot more humid where you are, but we've never had issues with mold under any of the mattresses (we've got a queen and a full on the floor of the main bedroom and then DS1 sleeps on the top of a bunk. DS2's single mattress is on the floor (because the floor is the bottom 'bunk' of our ikea bed).


----------



## Rainbow82

I don't think you'd have to worry too much about moisture from baby drool and sweating but a waterproof sheet or mattress protector would help. DS is the sickiest, sweatiness and dribbliest baby I've ever seen at the moment, added to the fact some of his cloth nappies leak overnight his sheet and mattress protector get pretty damp but we just whack the protector in the wash if it's really bad, the mattress has never felt damp in the morning. 
I'd love to hear how it goes if you decide to go with it, it's definitely something we'd consider for DS when he's a little more mobile and everywhere is a lot more baby proofed. I love the idea of the montessori bedrooms.


----------



## kosh

my Lo is older than yours but we have a mattress on the floor! 
In fact what we have is the Ikea Kura bed built like this but with the mattress on the floor. 
He loves it and it was great help to get him to sleep in his own room! **





** that's not 100% true...I still sleep next to him :blush:


----------



## MommyJogger

kosh said:


> my Lo is older than yours but we have a mattress on the floor!
> In fact what we have is the Ikea Kura bed built like this but with the mattress on the floor.
> He loves it and it was great help to get him to sleep in his own room! **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** that's not 100% true...I still sleep next to him :blush:

^That's the bed we have too! DS1 sleeps on top and DS2 sleeps on bottom or with us. It's great! Have you seen the Kura bed slide hack? If not, google that. It's been on my to-do list for so long, but I'll never get around to it.


----------



## modified

The Kura bed is something I've thought of but I know she'd try and climb those stairs!

I don't know, when we first moved out of homeless accommodation I couldn't afford a bed frame so we slept on a mattress on the floor for 2 months. It was then that someone told me about air circulation.. when I was eventually able to get a frame, I lifted the mattress and it wasn't _wet_ underneath but it definitely wasn't bone dry either..


----------



## kosh

MommyJogger said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> my Lo is older than yours but we have a mattress on the floor!
> In fact what we have is the Ikea Kura bed built like this but with the mattress on the floor.
> He loves it and it was great help to get him to sleep in his own room! **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** that's not 100% true...I still sleep next to him :blush:
> 
> ^That's the bed we have too! DS1 sleeps on top and DS2 sleeps on bottom or with us. It's great! Have you seen the Kura bed slide hack? If not, google that. It's been on my to-do list for so long, but I'll never get around to it.Click to expand...


Yes, I love the Kura bed's hacks!
We have only one LO, so he has a play area on the top - he loves it. :thumbup:


----------



## minties

Thomas and I slept on a mattress on the floor in my mums lounge for a looong time, when he was a very young toddler. It never got wet and I don't see how a bed base would keeo things drier really anyway.


----------



## swampmaiden

We are just now transistioning to a floor bed, we are using a folded futon. Its a bit hard on my hips, I'm going to look into some of these suggestions! 

Hoping the floor bed works, I love the idea of it. We have been bed sharing since her birth, but Im ready to have my bed back now 9 months later... I think my lo and I both will sleep better


----------



## SarahBear

Our mattress was on the floor until very recently. Our area is also very prone to mold although we do now have a dehumidifier. Prior to the dehumidifier, we had no mold issues with the mattress on the floor.


----------



## misspriss

We have done this in the past and had no problems with moisture and we live in a humid climate, but air conditioning is standard here so the air is dehumidified all the time.


----------

